# Scales



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

What scales are people using to measure out their products? Most I have viewed have good reviews but I'm curious what people out there are using and why they like it.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

American Weigh Scales LB-501. I bought this model in 2014, and it's still working great to this day. It has weights so you can calibrate the scale, which is important for accuracy. Resolution for weight is 0.01g, which is great for when you're measuring things like Celsius, where the chemical grains are *tiny*. This scale runs off of batteries or AC power, it has a backlit display, and the price is affordable. It's got a 10 year warranty, and I highly recommend it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I use a scale like this Gram Scale for things like Celsius and Certainty.

For larger quantities like fertilizer and other amendments I add to the lawn I use a scale like this Kitchen Scale

For something you aren't going to use very often and most likely it's going to sit in the garage you don't need anything too fancy or expensive since if the weight is off a little it won't really effect anything in the lawn.

I do agree that it's not a bad idea to buy some calibration weights just to make sure it's not too far out of wack every so often. I know I need to do this.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

i'm looking for input on one that can easily weigh (in lbs) granular fert. anyone have a handy suggestion?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Kballen11 said:


> What scales are people using to measure out their products? Most I have viewed have good reviews but I'm curious what people out there are using and why they like it.


Basically if you don't have so many scales that you look like a meth cook, you're doing it wrong


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> i'm looking for input on one that can easily weigh (in lbs) granular fert. anyone have a handy suggestion?


For things like fertilizer (and mailing packages) I use the Escali Primo Digital Kitchen Scale. They are inexpensive and get great reviews. I crosscheck it when I drop packages off at the post office and it is surprisingly accurate. Most of the similar inexpensive scales on Amazon have the same 11 lb capacity, so I suspect they all use the same (or very similar) internals.








To actually weigh granular products on the scale, I use a measuring pitcher like this 64oz Accu-Pour. I just put it on the scale empty, tare the scale, then start weighing out my product a pitcher at a time. It is also available in a 128oz version. These graduated pitchers are AWESOME for measuring out larger quantities of liquid products (which is why I bought it), so it serves double duty in the garage. :thumbup:








For small doses of herbicides I use the American Weigh Scales AWS-600-BLK. It is also inexpensive, but if it is accurate enough for drug dealers it is accurate enough for Celsius. :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ and you could also use a fish scale to get the weight of the whole 5gallon bucket before and after pouring.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> ^ and you could also use a fish scale to get the weight of the whole 5gallon bucket before and after pouring.


Yes! I forgot I have one of these buried in my wish list, but just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have exactly that one and an analog one.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I think I am fairly within my rights to call myself an expert on scales. I repair lab equipment and have had many open ranging from old mechanicals to fairly late model digital electronic ones. 
And though I have my favorites I am forced to admit that the chinese have learned well how to make accurate scales essentially for free. I have checked many small pocket scales (one of my lifetime hobbies is gemology where stuff costs even more per gram than drugs) and have never measured a recent production digital piece of crap scale that wasn't spot on, using my set of VERY accurate and expensive calibration weights.

If a scale sells for $10 including free shipping from China one would not be surprised if it was off in the least significant digit. But I think the scales are actually much more precise and they blank that right most digit and the one they show you is accurate I have always found them to be much more accurate than the associated published specs.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks @gene_stl - good to know. I'm always surprised that my cheap Chinese scale is spot on with the USPS/UPS/FedEx scales when I drop a package off.


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

I use the electronic one in the foreground for heavier stuff and the beam scale in the background for the small stuff and convert from grains to grams.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I bought one of these many years ago for weighing out grains homebrewing beer, throw a bucket on top and works great for weighing fert and other stuff. The detachable face is nice for weighing large objects that otherwise obscure the screen.

https://amzn.to/2y1iSck


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Steverino said:


> ...and the beam scale in the background for the small stuff and convert from grains to grams.


Where is the picture of your press? 



FuzzeWuzze said:


> I bought one of these many years ago for weighing out grains homebrewing beer, throw a bucket on top and works great for weighing fert and other stuff. The detachable face is nice for weighing large objects that otherwise obscure the screen.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQTVLY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I like that a lot. The extra capacity would be nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I use a basic food scale for fertilizers and granular stuff. Put into 2 gallon buckets and measure it out.

For small stuff, I have a .01 resolution AWS 2100 lab scale. Ended up getting it from work for nothing, as outside of a sale they are probably overkill for home use.

I actually had both scales as I homebrew and needed them to measure grain to mill, and water treatments along with hops and yeast adjuvants


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

We had a weight watchers bathroom scale from Costco or Sam's and it was a model that resolved to a half pound.
It was one of the few digital electronic ones I didn't care for because it was not terribly repeatable. I never quite trusted it.

It finally died completely and I bought another one jus to have a scale in the bathroom. This is also a weight watchers which they carried at costco. It was all of $20 plus tax. It is wonderful. Repeatable , reads to 0.1 lb and a range of 300+ lb.
https://www.costco.com/Weight-Watchers-Digital-Glass-Scale.product.100396920.html

Both "built" by Conair.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Yes! I forgot I have one of these buried in my wish list, but just haven't pulled the trigger.


A huge thank you to whoever ordered this for me! I just had an out of body experience where I was trying to remember if I had ordered it, but found that not to be the case when I checked my order history. Thanks again - it will be put to good use. :thumbup:


----------

